# 1und1 HTML-Emails als Spam bei GMX erkannt



## raumbetreter (17. November 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

fogendes Problem hätte ich:

Meine HTML-Emails, die ich über Outlook an GMX-Adressen sende, landen dort (beim GMX Adressempfänger) im Spam-Ordner und erscheinen so auch nicht im Posteingang.

Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen - schließlich ist 1und1 ein seriöser Verein? Mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass immer mein Geschäftsbriefbogen in HTML-Form geschickt wird!

Ich bin sehr dankbar um Euren Rat!


Der Raumbetreter


----------



## raumbetreter (18. November 2003)

Hier muss doch jemand dabei sein, der solch einem ähnliches Problem begegnet ist!?


----------



## Ralph (18. November 2003)

Schreib doch ne Mail an GMX, anstatt hier zu fragen. Helfen kann dir nur GMX... o____O


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. November 2003)

Mit welcher eMail sendest Du? Mit welchen Betreff sendest Du?

Wir brauchen Informationen!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. November 2003)

Hallo,

das liegt auch zum Großteil an der Einstellung vom User. Wenn dieser den Spamschutz als "Hoch" deklariert, werden sicher auch einige erwünschte Mails dabei sein. Schau dir trotzdem mal http://www61.gmx.net/de/cgi/antispamtipps?LANG=de&AREA=spamschutz an - dann kannst du evtl nachvollziehen was GMX an deiner Mail nicht gepasst hat.

ciao 
Andreas


----------



## splat (29. November 2006)

Hi,

ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem wie wohl 1und1 mit seinen Emails auch 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/2...ten-emails-als-spam-eingestuft-last-post.html

Schau dir mal den header der Email mit deinem Email Client an.
Dort müsste die Hauseigene Regel von GMX erscheinen, die auf diese Email zutrifft.
Dann wissen wir wenigstens schonmal, was GMX nicht gefallen hat.

edit: Habe gar nicht bemerkt, das der Beitrag schon Jahre alt ist  sorry.

Gruß,
Marc


----------

